# Help with baby owl



## ZatKitteh (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello pet lovers,recently i have found a baby owl in a garden,the place had many cats around it,luckily it had not caught the attention of any cats,but it couldn't fly during the morning,i wasn't sure if it's a baby or an elf owl,it's very small in size,it's lazy and does not accept to eat chicken liver or meat,And it wouldn't drink water either,when it tries flying it flaps its wings a little but falls immediately,

I really need help with this owl,it's a lovely owl and i need some help from experts,We don't have much pet experts in my city,especially when it comes to owls,so i decided to check the internet To share my concern with you,And thanks again pet lovers
<O>
<W>
<L>
UPDATE: The owl starting eating a little bit and it looks a little better,and i realized that owls should not drink water.
Oh and also,there are no specialist wildlife centers anywhere near my house.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You need to get it to a specialist wildlife centre immediately, especially if it not eating or drinking  

As you are not in the UK can you not use the internet to find any local places ior contact a vet


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

It is common for young owls to leave their nest before they can fly. You should have moved it a little way to somewhere safer (up away from the cats, on a tree branch perhaps), but otherwise not too far from where you found it. It was unlikely to have been abandoned, and the adult birds would have returned at dusk to look for and feed it. 

All birds of prey in captivity need very specialist care that can only been given by trained professionals - they need the correct diet or they will get sick or not develop properly, and also they need a good programme to ensure they are fit for release back into the wild.

Maybe you were well meaning but you did not do a good thing for this owl. I suggest taking it back to where you found it (early evening around dusk/sunset) and watch for a while to see if any adults return to it. You can try putting it in an open box so that it can't get away but is visible to returning parents. If that fails you need to get it to someone who knows what they are doing asap, or else it is likely to die or never be fit for release. Keeping it as a pet is not an option, it is a wild animal and should be returned to the wild.


----------



## ZatKitteh (Sep 11, 2014)

Well,thanks for the reply sir,i brought the owl back to the place where i found it,i put in on a tree branch i couldn't wait for long so i left the owl by itself hoping it could reunion with it's family,Thank you again for the advice


----------

